# Unbreakable Habits



## Rob Nothing (Nov 5, 2016)

so basically I was listening to the audio Matt Derrick posted of their story session at the jambo and... roughly somewhere between the beginning and halfway through there is this guy telling about his epic hitch-hiking experience through montana and he mentions being asked to leave initially (before starting his little journey), and leave from where I am forgetting now, maybe his living situation.. and so leave he did. but asked to leave because of his "menacing walk".

I thought this was hilarious, because I too have had problems because of my "walk". Which I would gladly reform... if only I knew how to forget everything that has happened for me in the last 10 years or so, you know? If I could walk invisibly I certainly would, for one thing.

THUS, this thread. Maybe you can relate in some way to this? Habits - especially ones that others have found weird or intolerable - that have become ingrained so that you can't break them if you tried, and don't necessarily need to because of the lifestyle you have been living. 

People have respect for veterans of war. They should also have some fraction of it for everyday people that were maybe raised with less.


----------



## spectacular (Nov 5, 2016)

Nosepicking. I do it in public and private. I hate the feeling of stuff in my nose


----------



## Mankini (Nov 5, 2016)

anterrabae said:


> so basically I was listening to the audio Matt Derrick posted of their story session at the jambo and... roughly somewhere between the beginning and halfway through there is this guy telling about his epic hitch-hiking experience through montana and he mentions being asked to leave initially (before starting his little journey), and leave from where I am forgetting now, maybe his living situation.. and so leave he did. but asked to leave because of his "menacing walk".
> 
> I thought this was hilarious, because I too have had problems because of my "walk". Which I would gladly reform... if only I knew how to forget everything that has happened for me in the last 10 years or so, you know? If I could walk invisibly I certainly would, for one thing.
> 
> ...




This is some deep, deep, profound shit you have entered here. Really it goes to the heart of the whole stupid ''Nature/Nurture" paradigm. Sooooo....You tell me. Are people born? Or made?

I think it depends. people are some thing like 30% or 40% nature and the majority nurture. There are very nice people who have shitty backgrounds, and asshole psychopaths who had silverspoon backgrounds. No scientist can explain the Soul.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Nov 6, 2016)

spectacular said:


> Nosepicking. I do it in public and private. I hate the feeling of stuff in my nose


Jesus, I forgot about nosepicking. Friends, let me tell you a little story about the birth of tragedy.
I think freidrich nietzsche said it first, he said that that which does not kill us makes us stronger. And call me a son of the toothfairy that smuggled you the angel dust under your pillow but I can abide by that.

This one night I was toasted off my ass waiting around for a wbd in the desert, and at 4 in the morning or thereabouts a junk train rolls through and I'm so desperate for an out that I jump on a suicide grainer and all night I'm perched on the air cans braced for impact and shouting random shit to keep myself awake until the first side-out, can't free up my hands for much other than to slap my face and whatnot.. wouldn't you know it a cold desert chill comes puffing through, crosswise and kinda cuts right into my face and this froth begins to seep out of the nostrum and it's so dark and I'm so toasted and this junkers so gd EMPTY and it kicks so hard that I'm afraid to reach into my back pocket for a rag. Ever wonder what them ladies in the pornos feel like with that ooze all over the face? I never did myself, guys, never crossed my mind.. until this night I was stuck with a custard face, sipping on my own bloody nose all the way to fucking flagstaff and thirstier than one of them stars in the films.. for water, guys, for water. 

Guys. What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger. I don't care so much bout no buggers in me nose anymore, I tell you what.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Nov 6, 2016)

Mankini said:


> This is some deep, deep, profound shit you have entered here. Really it goes to the heart of the whole stupid ''Nature/Nurture" paradigm. Sooooo....You tell me. Are people born? Or made?
> 
> I think it depends. people are some thing like 30% or 40% nature and the majority nurture. There are very nice people who have shitty backgrounds, and asshole psychopaths who had silverspoon backgrounds. No scientist can explain the Soul.


God bless you, sir. Great minds think alike and that.. you know what I mean! They can take your wife, they can take your life too for godsake but nobody can take your spirit.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 6, 2016)

i pop my head from side to side constantly, im always trying to crack my neck because i fucked up my back years ago and never got it looked at that causes pretty moderate pain ALL DAY EVERY SINGLE DAY and gets to the point where i catch myself doing it too many times in a row i must look like a lunatic. i dont care. its worth it for even the sometimes seconds it helps the pain.


----------



## tacology (Nov 8, 2016)

Weirdest might be the way I adjust my posture. I learned how to have "proper" posture from a fitness course I took. Pop your shoulders up, push them back, and put them back down. If I notice I'm slouching I randomly pop up and do the movements.

I also have a nervous habit of combing my hand through my hair.


----------

